# Ausgabe in String umleiten



## Coalminer (8. März 2005)

Hi,

weiss jemand wie ich eine EXE-Datei in der Console aufruf und mir das was in der Console passier in einem String ausgeben lassen kann ?

wenn ich z.b. mit zip.exe einen Ordner verzippe listet es wärend dem verzippen alle datien auf
diese ausgabe hätte ich gernen in einem string statt als ausgabe im cmd-window

geht das irgendwie ?


----------



## Tobias K. (8. März 2005)

moin


Es ist noch garnicht lange her, da hab ich hier ein Beispiel gepostet, wie man den Inhalt der Konsole in eine Datei schreibt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## BadMourning (8. März 2005)

Das nennt man Piping.


```
C:\test.exe > test.txt
```

leitet die Ausgabe von test.exe in die Datei test.txt um

BadMourning


----------



## Tobias K. (8. März 2005)

moin


Hmm stimmt, das ganze noch in ein system(....) und schon isses fertig.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Coalminer (8. März 2005)

danke für die antwort

muss dabei generell der umweg über die txt genommen werden ?
is sogesehen nicht weiter schlim
aber besonders elegant isses auch nich


----------



## Tobias K. (8. März 2005)

moin


Eine Möglichkeit hab ich ja schon vorgeschlagen, oder vielleicht kann CreateProcess sowas.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Coalminer (8. März 2005)

umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Möglichkeit hab ich ja schon vorgeschlagen, oder vielleicht kann CreateProcess sowas.



Wo find ich den Thread in dem du deinen Vorschlag gemacht hast ?
Irgendwie hab ich nich die richtigen Suchbegriffe auf Lager.
Oder find ich da die selbe Lösung wie die von BadMourning ?


----------



## Tobias K. (8. März 2005)

moin


Nein ist was anderes: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials192665.html


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

